# ? On bindings for burton feather



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

It sounds like you're reffering to the Burton Channel system. I believe any set of Burton "EST" bindings should fit that type of system.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

The Feather has Burton's 3D hole pattern. The easiest way is to go with non-EST (channel) Burton bindings. Other brand will also fit, but possibly not out of the box. For example, I know that Ride disks are compatible, and Rome will send you adapters for free if needed.


----------

